# Sony Forge Users



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

If there is anyone that uses the Sony Forge Studio software for recording and editing audio files on this forum please allow me to contact you for questions that I have on using this program. I find that this software can be very confusing at times. I have read the manual but it really doesn't do anything for me. If someone is very good at using this software and is very familiar with it, I would like to have the chance to ask some basic questions on using this program. I have tried to contact Sony support or Magix but neither seems to be available. I don't understand why a program like this is created and no company really supports it. If anyone knows of a real contact for this software, please let me know. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

You can post your question(s) here and if anyone knows, they'll reply.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I've found Google to be of great help with finding lots of online resources. I see several beginner's tutorials listed here https://www.google.com/search?clien...forge+audio+studio+tutorials&aqs=heirloom-srp..


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I find your suggestion very useful. Thanks so much!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Techcompuser said:


> I find your suggestion very useful. Thanks so much!


You're welcome.


----------

